# Old ammo?



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I was just going through a box of ammo that my father had and found a few interesting headstamps on some 30-06 brass. One I recognize FA 36 which I am pretty sure means Frankfort Arsenal mfg 1936. Any idea what these others are? DM 42, TW 42, SL 42, and WRA 42.

Also, I found two that were different from the rest. The ball ammo is almost a gold color not copper like the rest. There is what looks like the crimp ring on LC .223 brass around the primer, and the headstamp is U.S.C. Co 18. One has two little stars on either side * U.S.C. Co. * and the other one has no stars. Any one know any thing about these?
This pic is horrible, but you can see a bit of the crimp and the bullet.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

DM = Des Moines 
TW = Twin Cites
SL = St. Louis
WRA = WinChester Repeating Arms
u.s.c. = United States Cartridge Company ?

Your ammo looks like old ammo to me. I do not know what makes it look that color.

Maslow's theory of higher needs does not apply to Chuck Norris. He only has two needs: killing people and finding people to kill.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any idea what the stars on one vs the other might mean....if any thing at all?


----------



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

Check out this tread on the International Cartridge Collectors forum:

http://iaaforum.org/forum3/viewtopic.ph ... lit=Marlin


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That is exactly what I have, and that was some great info, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## qman (Apr 14, 2010)

I know this is off topic but I hope it's alright...it is about old ammo.
Does anyone know if there was any ferrous metals used in .38 slugs in the early 1970s?
I have some fragments in my body from that time and I want to have an MRI.
Thank you.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The US gov has produced soft steel bullet jackets and copper washed them. Other Governments also use these types of bullets. If it was a civilian or cop bullet you probably only have copper and lead in you. I cannot say for sure either way. I have some 9mm bullets that are lead core and steel jacketed that were produced here in the USA. They are not AP bullets by any stretch of the imagination. I would talk to your DR and he may have some tests that can be done to determine what type of metal they are.

Chuck Norris' roundhouse kick is so powerful, it can be seen from outer space by the naked eye.


----------

